# Turbo Tax is not as perfect as we all think...



## Geno71 (Dec 23, 2016)

Just ran into an odd issue. When e-filing with Turbo Tax Deluxe, it asked me to enter my AGI (Adjusted Gross Income) from last year, which I did. The program didn't ask anything about my wife at that that and I was able to e-file. Then shortly after I got an email saying it was rejected because my wife's AGI was incorrect. Spouse's AGI? Ok, let's fix it. I go back and it brings up a screen with my wife's name and the same AGI number as mine, which should be the case as we file jointly, so our number are the same. My wife doesn't work and doesn't have any income, so I made a mistake and since it said the number was incorrect I changed it to $0 (for no income), and e-filed again. Not, after some more research I see that the number should be the same as mine, I'm assuming it will get rejected again. 

The point is, something in TT is not programmed properly, looks like the first time they didn't include any AGI for my wife, and then presented it like it was in there, but was incorrect when in fact it should be the same as mine. I'll see what happens next.


----------



## Geno71 (Dec 23, 2016)

Update, looks like the e-file was accepted with $0 entered as spouse's AGI. So I have to say, I think it might not be a problem with Turbo Tax, but maybe something is off on IRS' end. On a second thought, I think TT did process wife's info the same as mine automatically, but IRS somehow has it as $0 for last year.


----------

